# creative



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I entered Charlee in a creative grooming competition this weekend. we got 3rd place in the entry division. she did great. unfortunetely I didnt get any pictures myself at the show but at least a hundred people snapped her picture. heres one from when we got home.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats. He looks great. Now you need a Thing 2!


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Congrats. He looks great. Now you need a Thing 2!


thank you. I was Thing 2. I had to make a backdrop and I wrote a poem. it was a lot of fun. I am now thinking about what to do next year


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Darling! Yes, I bet you had your picture taken many times! Is your dog as mischievous as the "Things"?

--Q


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That's amazing, I Love it!!
How did you do the head blue, and the body red without it bleeding into the other making purple? and making the white not be bled into either?? :O


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

she is. she is only 6 months now and I was worried she might not want to stand still on the table. she fell asleep. I have a cute pic on my FB page that someone took, I havent figured out how to share it. waiting for the kid to get home to help me. lol


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

sawyersmomma, I did each color on a different day. I used kiss express truly red and avatar funky fruit blueberry. I used kolestol to keep it from bleeding. 
the lettering was blo pen and mascara.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

a couple more photos. such a cheesy smile I know. I was sooooo happy


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats! You two look cute! I can't believe that was you I was watching live online! lol I watched the poodle class, best in show, and some creative.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG that is so cute! What a clever idea. I can't get over how vibrant those colors are too.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She looks amazing. The dye job is very impressive and fun. I can't believe this did not take first place. I can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats! Those colors are so vibrant!! I guess they don't come off on the white pillow she's on?

Very clever idea, too, and your backdrop is so cute. I know this "grooming" isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I find it incredibly creative. It's just hair; I don't have a problem with people's unusual hair colors, either. It's what's inside that counts, and that's one chill poodle ya got there!


----------

